# طريقه لتذويب البلاستيك مع نشاره الخشب



## my soul (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أيــــــــــــــها المهندسين ,,,
أشتي مساعدتكم ...
أي طريقه لخلط البلاستيك مع نشاره الخشب مع عدم تغير الخواص الكيميائيه لكل منهما ,,,​شاكر لكم تعاونكم ...​


----------



## م.محمد طه الربيعي (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء اعطونا طريقه لخلط البلاستك بنشاره الخشب بدون مذيبات كيميائيه


----------



## اياد ياسين (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي لماذا تستخدم هذه الطريقة ... اي لماذا نخلطهم ... هل هناك صناعة معينة تستخدم هذه الامور 

لاني بحثت في الانترنت ولم اجد اي استخدام لها ..... اما اذا تريد فقط من باب المعرفة .... فسأجيب من باب الاجتهاد


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (24 فبراير 2012)

هو فعلا مطلب ممكن تصنيع وتنفيذ بعض الافكار اقلها الاستفادة من دمج النشارة الناتجة من ورش النجارين بدل التلون واضا كم البلاستيك الهالك والخردة فسيكون شىء مفيد لو تعلمنا الدمج والذوبان وانتاج منتج جديد كل واحد طبقا لافكاره مع الشكر


----------



## s1d2 (3 مارس 2012)

this called wood plastic composition

wpc 

تقنية دمج البلاستيك مع نشارة الخشب تقنيه جديده للحصول على منتج نهائي يحمل مواصفات الخشب ويتمتع بمواصفات البلاستيك وله استخدامات متعدده في جميع المجالات منها الابواب

ويستخدم في اعادة تدوير هذه المواد ويتم خلطها بالحراره .


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## my soul (16 مارس 2012)

مساء الخير إخواني 
المنتج الناتج من خلط البلاستيك والخشب يمكن استخدمه بدل الخشب ذاته
كونه يحمل مواصفات الخشب ومقاومه البلاستيك للمياه إضافه إلى كثير من الخصائص


----------



## magad22000 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم حسب معلوماتى يمكن خلط الخشب المطحون مع مخلفات البلاستك عن طريق التسحين ولابد من وجود ماكنينة مثل ماكينات حقن البلاستك لهذا الغرض وفى هذه الحالة يكون المطلوب هو دقيق خشب وليس نشارة عادية
ولعل لاحد الاعضاء فكرة اخرى 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## hatrick19 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو الموضوع


----------



## mam2022 (18 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع شيق و جميل و ارجو المزيد من مهندسينا الافاضل


----------

